# Veritas® Rip & Crosscut Tenon Saws



## SoDakWoodworker (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey, has anyone yet tried the new Veritas Rip & Crosscut Tenon Saws yet? They come at a very attractive price for $175 for the pair until the 26 of December. Considering picking them up but wanted to hear some reviews first. I have no doubt they are fine, it is Veritas after all, however all this "new and improved" business makes me want to get a few opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I was at LV last night, and while I didnt get to use them, I did get to put my hands on a pair for a few minutes. The build quality and grip comfort were as nice as Ive ever seen. My father was there and he agreed. While he may not know as much about woodworking, Ive learned over the years to go with his gut. If I hadnt been there to get my GFs gifts they may h ave come home with me. I seriously doubt youd regret pulling the trigger….


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55776

Maybe John, nwbusa, has picked up his saws and will say

something soon. Can't wait, I like Veritas saws.


----------



## SoDakWoodworker (Jul 29, 2013)

Right now I have the 16" Tenon Rip saw from LN at $175 and the 12" Tenon Crosscut from LN at $165 in my purchase soon list. I have the Lie-Nielsen Dovetail RIP and I enjoy it, so I know LN is always going to be quality. However, you pay a premium for that name as well. With a Veritas Tenon Rip and Crosscut for under 200 clams, it's hard not to have a small debate in my head on which to purchase. Unfortunately I don't have the means or opportunity to test either out, which is really ideal in this situation. I will more likely go with the LN since I already have one of their saws, and have never used a Veritas saw before. Hopefully I can get in some more reviews from you all. Thanks!


----------



## 52Mikey (Dec 18, 2013)

I dropped into my local LV store today and took the new Veritas rip and cross cut tenon saws for a quick test drive. Nice weight and balance for such a large saw. I was quite impressed at how quickly and effortlessly the rip saw performed, especially with the 14 degree rake angle. The cross cut saw was noticeably slower but still no slouch. I have fairly large hands and found a 3 finger grip to be comfortable and offer good control of the saw. These are hefty saws that will make short work of typical joinery and trim cuts.
Both saws were a pleasure to use and required very little practice to become proficient in their use.
In my books, Veritas has another winner on its hands with this offering.
The introductory promotional special was too much to resist and I decided to purchase the pair as a compliment to my existing Veritas dovetail and carcass saws which have been great performers and a pleasure to work with.
The store where I bought mine is already back ordered on the cross cut model.


----------

